# الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام



## Coptic Man (26 أكتوبر 2005)

*سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل يكون مع جميعكم*

*الاخوة الاحباء*

*المنتدي لن يتطور بأعضاء قليلة *​
*ولن يتطور باعضاء غير مشاركة وفعالة معانا نتمني ان تشتركوا وتتفاعلوا معانا في كافة اقسام المنتدي ونعدكم بتوفير كل ماتريدون ان تروه هنا طبقا لما يتوافق مع قوانينا  *​
*ونحن نرحب باقترحاتكم من اجل تطوير منتدانا وننتظر تسجيلكم في المنتدي والمشاركة في المواضيع وابدا الراي*​
*كي نستمر نحو الافضل *​
*الرب يبارك الجميع*

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

فعلا مفيش غير ناس محدوده هيه اللى بتشارك


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (13 نوفمبر 2005)

> ولن يتطور باعضاء غير مشاركة وفعالة معانا نتمني ان تشتركوا وتتفاعلوا معانا ونعدكم بتوفير كل ماتريدون ان تروه هنا



انا عن نفسي اكون جالسه هون في المنتدى اكثر من 5 ساعات يوميآآ


----------



## ماهر (20 أغسطس 2006)

أنا عاجبني الموقع وحبلط فيه بس انا بحب ارد ومابحبش
اشارك . ليه ؟ مش عارف ليه.

:smile02


----------



## NANA (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*فعلا المشاركات مهمة وضروريه لانجاح اي عمل*


----------



## Christian (21 أكتوبر 2006)

من المشاركه الاستفاده سوف تعم على الكل والاستفاده الاكبر للمشترك


----------



## نهج البلاغة (21 أكتوبر 2006)

احمدو ربكم


----------



## Christian (21 أكتوبر 2006)

الحمد لله على كل شئ يعطيه الرب لكى يهدى النفوس ويطمئن شعبه


----------



## meme85 (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*
فعلا المشاركة مش بس الرد على المواضيع
 الي يتم طرحها بلمنتدى,
لكن الاهم ان الواحد يشارك بكتابة مواضيع مفيدة 
للمنتدى وذلك من اجل تطوير منتدانا الرائع .*


----------



## فاطمه الهادي (2 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انا احب اشترك وان ولكن لا اتدخل ولا اتعصب ولا ارد على اي شي يخص اي دين وكل دين له احترمه


----------



## roooma (24 يناير 2007)

الواجب علينا هو أخبار كل الأصدقاء في المواقع الأخره يا جماعه مدام في روح حلوه في الحوار


----------



## youssef hachem (25 يناير 2007)

لازمكم شوية دعاية


----------



## ام سهم (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

انا عندي سؤال وبتمنى تجاوبوني
لو كان عندي مشاركة كيف لي اني اعرف في اي قسم من المنتدى يجب ان يكون موقع هذه المشاركة؟


----------



## Coptic Man (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

قولي مشاركتك بتتكلم علي ايه ؟!

واحنا نساعدك علي اختيار القسم

ربنا معاكي


----------



## استفانوس (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

انتظر رد الادارة​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*



meme85 قال:


> *
> فعلا المشاركة مش بس الرد على المواضيع
> الي يتم طرحها بلمنتدى,
> لكن الاهم ان الواحد يشارك بكتابة مواضيع مفيدة
> للمنتدى وذلك من اجل تطوير منتدانا الرائع .*



فعلا لازم الكل يشارك الرب معاكم


----------



## يوسف المطرف (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

انا ودي احط مواااااااااضيع وايد واشااااااااااارك

بس مادري  موقفين عضويتي ولا  شنو مادري

ماني قادر احط مواضيع يليت اتفيدوني 00

وعن نفسي كل يوم   انا ادش المنتدا000وعرفت ناس وايد عالمنتدا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

فعلا رب المجد لم يعلمنا السلبية فى حياتنا 
لابد اننا نشارك ونقترح ونطرح مواضيع مهممة 
ومفيدة وبجد المنتدى مش محتاجين اننا نعلن 
عنه بجد لانة باسم الصليب
كلمته ومواضيعه وافادته لينا فى كل شى وكل موضوع 
هيا الاعلانات بتاعته وكفايه انك لو طلبت من البحث اى 
موضوع هتلاقيه فى المنتدى بتاعنا 
صلاوا لاجلى ولاجل المنتدى


----------



## سمير صبحى جرجس (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

سلام ونعمة ومحبة يسوع المسيح تكون مع جميع من يشاركو فى هذا المنتدى الذى يتمتع بالمحبة والصراحة والرد المناسب دون أى خطأ على الآخر فقد علمنا السيد يسوع المسيح المحبة الكاملة التى لا تتزعزع بأيمان طاهر وانا لاول مرة أتشرف بالمشاركة ونعمة يسوع المسيح تكون معى للمشاركات كثير بأذن الله ولكن  عند الرد على بعض الأخوة الغير مسيحين تكون مقرونة بأيات من قرأنهم وهى كثيرة ومستعد لامداد الاخوة بهذه الآيات حتى يكونوا مقتنعين تماماً وليس فيه لبس ,اما عن المواضيع المثارة من حيث هل المسيح هو ذاته الذى صلب اقول وبكل ايمان عميق نعم هو وتوجد آيات من القران توضح ذلك وعلى أى أخ مسلم يريد الرد فانا مستعد لذلك 000 يباركنا جميعاً الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## سمير صبحى جرجس (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

اريد أن أشارككم فى نقاش ومواضيع جادة ومفيدة حتى نستثمر وقتنا وحبنا لبعضنا فهل أجد من يشاركنى النقاش وتبادل الأراء؟ أدوا الرب أن يبارككم ويحفظ حياتكم ويكون هذا الموقع فعالآً الى الأبد


----------



## amjad-ri (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

*



			ونحن نرحب با اقترحاتكم من اجل تطوير منتدانا ونتمني منكم التسجيل والمشاركة في المواضيع وابدا الراي

كي نستمر نحو الافضل 

الرب يبارك الجميع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ان  شاء  الله نكون عند  حسن ضنك

سلام ونعمة  ربنة يعينكم

الله يعينكم ​*


----------



## mina_star300 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم ياريت نشارك مشاركه فعليه مش بالكلام لكن مشاركه فعاله مش كتابة اي رد لازم نتعاون مع بعض لنهضة المنتدي ونصلي من اجله كمان وربنا يبارك فيه كل املي ان المنتدي يبقي ناجح نجاح كبير وربنا يحافظ عليه:smi106::Red_Heart::36_3_15::36_3_1::36_3_11:


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

لازم كل واحد يكتب مواضيع مهمه يعنى ممكن يكتب 10 مشارككت وموضوع على الاقل 
علشان كده يبقى الكل مستفيد


----------



## zama (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

لابد من المشاركة وتبادل الاراء حتى تكون خطواتنا للامام دائما


----------



## اشرف رمزى (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

سلام والنعمة لكم  ....انا عايز اعرف ازاى ان اقوم بالمشاركة وكتابة الموضوعات  اشرف رمزى


----------



## صوت الرب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

اشرف رمزى قال:


> سلام والنعمة لكم  ....انا عايز اعرف ازاى ان اقوم بالمشاركة وكتابة الموضوعات  اشرف رمزى


هنا شرح بالصور لكل ما تريد معرفته

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52175

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52154


----------



## amad_almalk (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا يا باشااااااااااااا


----------



## stop&go (2 مارس 2009)

*رد: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

با اخواااان في عندي مواضيع مهمه اريد ان اشارك بس الموقع مو راضي شو الحل يا مشرفين
مشاركات اقدر  اشارك لكن مواضيع مو قادر 
انا بالانتظار


----------



## stop&go (2 مارس 2009)

*رد: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

يقول لي حسابك لا يكفي لادراج موضوع ما العمل


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2009)

*رد: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

*كل ما تزود مشاركاتك هتزيد صلاحياتك ومنها انك تقدر تحط مواضيع فى الاقسام الغير متاحه ليك حاليا *


----------



## جنيين (26 مايو 2009)

*رد: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

انا بقى مش عارفه اشارك ازاى دا انا نفسي احط صورة ليا مش عارفه لو حدحب يساعدنى ياريت يرد عليا


----------



## عادل نسيم (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

*أخي أبن الملك*
*كيف أرسل مشاركتي اليكم ولمن أوجه رسالتي ... مع العلم أنني أرسلت قبل ذلك بأسم ( منتديات الكنيسة ) ولم يفدني أحد بالرد أذا كان المنتدى أستلم رسالتي أم لا ... أرجو الأيضاح للأشتراك معكم*


----------



## Mason (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

_المنتدى رائع والمشاركات رررررروعة_
_والمواضيع اررررررررررررروووووووووع_
_والمشاركة لو هتكون ببتسامة_
_فقط _
_اكيييييييييد هيكون ليها بصمة خاصة للكاتب_
_واتمنى كلنا نشارك_
_وربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويبارك فى المنتدى_​


----------



## فادي سعد (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

10-26-2005,الى الان دام هذا الموضوع!!!

و ان شاء الله عقبال 100 سنة


----------



## betterlate (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

بصراحة زاوية الاقتراحات دى احلى حاجة فى المنتدى و مشاركتك بتتنشر على طول انا جربت فى زوايا تانية و لا حد عبرنى......شكراااااااااااااا لمحبتكم


----------



## وردة يسوع (15 يوليو 2011)

*رد: الي الضيوف والزائرين الكرام*

دا فعلا منتدا جميل وتحس ان كل الاعضاء اخوة ومن اسرة واحدة بجد دا اجمل منتدا انا اشتركت فيه لاني مشتركة في منتديات كتيرة ولكن دا اجمل منتدا شدني الرب يبارك عملكم ويثمر خدمتكم


----------



## وردة يسوع (16 يوليو 2011)

دموع حزينه قال:


> دا فعلا منتدا جميل وتحس ان كل الاعضاء اخوة ومن اسرة واحدة بجد دا اجمل منتدا انا اشتركت فيه لاني مشتركة في منتديات كتيرة ولكن دا اجمل منتدا شدني الرب يبارك عملكم ويثمر خدمتكم


 اشكر كل الاخوة الاعضاء وازوار الذين اعطوني التقيم اشكر تعب محبتكم واشكركم جميعا الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## scream man (17 يناير 2012)

*انا عندي المنتدي احلي من الفيس بوك
*​


----------

